# Bookworm House - Scotland - January 2018



## Ha.zel (Jan 23, 2018)

Visited this rather grand old manor on a snowy afternoon which certainly made a nice backdrop as we saw it appear through the trees. I've borrowed the name from mookster's report, as the books really are the most significant thing left behind! 

Although it was reportedly abandoned in 2005, we did find lots of letters from 2013, including a court summons to a man who was charged with possession of a blade in a public place! 































I think these are the old buttons for the servant's bells, sadly the actual bells are no where to be found.





















I loved this tile creation on one of the bathroom walls, showing the house and all the squirrels and rabbits who must have visited the gardens over the years, as well as the grandparents possibly?


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 23, 2018)

Nicely done! Glad this one worked out for you too. So that two people I’ve given this one to and have posted it, yet when I finally get my arse in gear and go I get busted within minutes haha! You got some great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## HiddenScotsman (Jan 23, 2018)

On the cards, just a short drive for me &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## HughieD (Jan 24, 2018)

Absolutely stunning set of images those.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 24, 2018)

Yeah thats a bit nice that place, thanks for the pics!


----------



## topdog568 (Jan 24, 2018)

Brilliant pictures of what seems to be quite a remote location and the snow is a lovely touch.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 24, 2018)

Nice photos. There's a lot of interesting books here.


----------



## Ha.zel (Jan 25, 2018)

thanks guys  it was indeed a nice place


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 25, 2018)

Lovely place and lovely photos to match


----------



## urban-dorset (Jan 26, 2018)

The tiles... very poignant.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Jan 28, 2018)

Really enjoyed this, great pics. Loved the huge mirror on the staircase, and those tiles were lovely. Thanks


----------

